# I've been a tart and bought one of these



## chico (Aug 24, 2002)

Got it from Newera :thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice!!!

Bob


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Err...nice:nervous::nervous:

Not my cup of tea but if you're happy then thats all that really matters. JDM stuff can be a tad bizarre at times and this is one of them

:chuckle:

TT


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Who is it made by.....?!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

no worries buddy

 look good, dont worry about the jealousy ;-)


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

TART


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

How many more times can they put their brand name onto one part?! 

New car goodies are always good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

ignoring the brand advertising, it is a good quality piece of kit this nevertheless.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

You big tart!

Looks good mate, have the Nitrons been fitted yet?


----------



## chico (Aug 24, 2002)

It is a tad lairy lol, should stop my sweaty mits from slipping :chuckle:
Hello Lee, yep Nitrons are on, their pretty firm but very composed at speed, and virtually no body roll :thumbsup:


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

I must be a tart too


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

chico said:


> It is a tad lairy lol, should stop my sweaty mits from slipping :chuckle:
> Hello Lee, yep Nitrons are on, their pretty firm but very composed at speed, and virtually no body roll :thumbsup:


Good good, glad your happy with them :clap:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

I got a steering wheel cover like that from the pound shop, mine just says "racing" though.

Just kidding looks great!


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

I would love one of these wheels if only they removed that blooming Ali G style Renault 5 lookalike 'Key!s Racing' across the top.

But then I suppose thats like wearing a burberry cap without the burberry brand...

minus the chavtastic writing looks a nice piece of kit


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Lee ... your initial post was a little early for April fools ...


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Appauling grammar lol


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm a double tart. Got one in each of the RX-7's


----------



## JayJay (Apr 19, 2010)

Miguel - Newera said:


> I'm a double tart. Got one in each of the RX-7's


thats just showing off


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looked really good last night Lee


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Lose the Keys at the top looks pants, nice wheel none the less


----------

